# staycation



## wildan1

The newest neologism in AE I have heard this week is _staycation_--describing the phenomenon of people choosing to spend their summer vacations at home and visit their own region because of the high cost of gasoline and precarious economy.

Comment rendre cela en français ?

_vacances sur place_ ? _congés figés_ ?


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

_Pascances_?  Ha ha ha ha.

But seriously, I like c_ongés figés_ if that works for the francophones. 

lisbeth


----------



## gillyfr

I think I saw something in the press about "vacances au balcon" recently.


----------



## Rominet

I don't know the expression "vacances au balcon", but it is very clear in its meaning! you may use it. I don't know any other expression. Maybe French people are reluctant to spend hollydays at home


----------



## archijacq

vacances de proximité, vacances près de chez soi


----------



## annacruz

Que pensez-vous de "vacances à la maison" ?


----------



## travelingchicken

hello,

je crois que vacances au balcon est encore ce qui me plaît le mieux...


----------



## wildan1

Merci à tous ! Bien sûr que _vacances près de chez soi/à la maison_ donnent bien le sens, mais je cherchais aussi le petit clin d'oeil dans _staycation._

Pour le contexte européen _vacances au balcon_ me semble bien--alors que sa traduction littérale, _vacation on the balcony,_ sonnerait faux à mon avis, car on n'a pas tellement de balcons ici...


----------



## Missrapunzel

J'aime bien _vacances au balcon_ aussi. 
Pourquoi pas aussi _vacances à domicile? vacances de quartier? vacances dans le jardin?_


----------



## gillyfr

Wildan, ta traduction s'adresse à qui? Un public québécois? C'est dans la presse québécoise que j'ai vu ce terme "vacances au balcon", mais je n'arrive plus à le retrouver sur Google. 

Cependant, pour répondre à ton souci, je te propose "vacances sur la galerie" (une galerie est un balcon au Québec, ou plutôt "porch" dans le sens américain).


----------



## wildan1

Oui, OK, gillyfr, j'ai bien _a porch_ chez moi -- _galerie_, je ne connaissais pas dans ce sens-là. Merci!


----------



## archijacq

pour moi "vancances au balcon" est incompréhensible avec le sens initial donné.

En général, "au balcon" - comme dans le dicton: "Noël au balcon, Pâques aux tisons" - signifie plutôt "beau temps pour la saison"


----------



## Schmorgluck

J'ai récemment lu le terme "va-nulle-part" dans un article sur la situation aux States.
Plus précisément, une traduction de cet article du Guardian où la phrase "Newspapers were full of tips for 'stay-cations', not weekend breaks away." était remplacée par "Les journaux ont parlé de va-nulle-part en guise de vacances." Traduction très libre, certes.


----------



## Nicomon

gillyfr said:


> I think I saw something in the press about "vacances au balcon" recently.


Dans le même ordre d'idées, ce qui me semble plus courant au Québec est _Balconville. _
[Québec][Familier]Chez soi. *Passer ses vacances à Balconville. *


gillyfr said:


> Cependant, pour répondre à ton souci, je te propose "vacances sur la galerie" (une galerie est un balcon au Québec, ou plutôt "porch" dans le sens américain).


 Je ne suis pas certaine de la définition exacte de "porch" en AE (le GDT le met comme synonyme de veranda), mais ce qu'on appelle une galerie, c'est ça :
[Québec]Balcon qui s’étend sur toute la façade d’une maison et pourvu d’un escalier qui descend jusqu’au sol. S’asseoir, se bercer sur la galerie.


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

Nicomon said:


> Je ne suis pas certaine de la définition exacte de "porch" en AE (le GDT le met comme synonyme de veranda)....



In AE, a "porch" is any structure built onto a house that does not have (interior) walls, and on which one is supposed to sit, rock, sip iced (or "sweet") tea, and speak to passers-by.  It does not have to extend the length of the house; when it does, it is more commonly called a "veranda."

lisbeth


----------



## Gil

Je vote pour:
_vacances à Balconville_


----------



## Psycher

I really like "vacances figées" or "vacances à domicile"


----------



## Nicomon

A work collegue said today that she spent her vacation at "Balcony Beach". 

Now this is what I personally call _galerie_ (no window frames, stairs, but it doesn't have to be the full front length)






Now there are lots and lots of condos in Montreal, hence my suggesting _vacances à Balconville._ Which I roughly translated as _vacation in Porchtown..._ only to find out that Porchtown does exist, in New Jersey.


----------



## Amotié

- Vacances au terroir

- ou pourquoi pas un néologisme comme en anglais, que pensez-vous de *stagnances* ?


----------



## Gil

Déjà utilisé:


> Tantôt des foules, superficiellement affectées par l’ensemble des représentations ambiantes, se portent avec des alternatives de heurts et de stagnances vers des actes qui demeurent inachevés.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> A work collegue said today that she spent her vacation at "Balcony Beach".
> 
> Now this is what I personally call _galerie_ (no window frames, stairs, but it doesn't have to be the full front length)
> This is what I'd call _véranda_ (fancier, with window frames)


Your _galerie _is what I would call a _front porch_--usually smallish and the breadth of the front of the house.

_Une véranda_ is usually _a back _or_ side porch_, and roomier. In my case it's also screened-in to keep all the mosquitos out!

(Tant de choix en vue pour ma _staycation_ prochainement !)

J'aime bien l'idée de "chezcances".  C'est horrible ou non??

Um ...  I wouldn't say it's terrible and stuff but  I'm not sure it could work. Not sure we could understand. On top of that if it's spoken French, people could get chèque sth.


pas horrible (quoique pas facile à orthographier), mais AMHA personne ne comprendra.

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Going on a staycation has become a new trend in Ireland since the pandemic. In Ireland, a staycation is a holiday spent within the country, it does not mean that you don't leave your house/town/area, rather you just don't leave the country. Most Irish people holiday abroad (given our climate a vacation is typically synonymous with leaving the country). Is there an equivalent for a French person for holidaying within France?

Merci pour votre réponse DearPrudence! 

Can I ask if any of those translations have the same connotation for a French speaker? 

The word staycation for an Irish person is associated with the pandemic and not having the choice to go on a "real" holiday abroad. Correct me if I am wrong, but from my experience it is quite common/normal for a French person to holiday within in France.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,


Gil said:


> Déjà utilisé:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantôt des foules, superficiellement affectées par l’ensemble des représentations ambiantes, se portent avec des alternatives de heurts et de stagnances vers des actes qui demeurent inachevés.
Click to expand...

Et pourquoi pas « *restances » alors ? (trop proche du son de « restantes » sans doute...)


----------



## Amotié

J'avais aussi pensé à 'restances' comme 'stagnances'. Il y a aussi 'demeurances', mais il semble que ces néologismes aient été utilisés soit par des poètes, philosophes, psychologues ou constructeurs de maisons !

Je dois avouer que j'aime assez bien 'stagnances' qui reprend bien 'staycation' dans l'idée et le son.


----------



## Wanderlust

Je remonte cette discussion pour proposer un équivalent. Dans mon cas, le texte parle de voyager au Canada puisque le dollar est faible. On ne parle pas de rester "chez soi", mais bien de faire un beau voyage, quitte à traverser le pays en avion, sans payer une fortune en taux de change. J'ai donc simplement utilisé "voyager au pays", "voyages au pays".


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour le contexte initial et pour la France, j'adhère complètement aux deux interventions d'archijacq.


archijacq said:


> pour moi "vacances au balcon" est incompréhensible avec le sens initial donné.
> 
> En général, "au balcon" - comme dans le dicton: "Noël au balcon, Pâques aux tisons" - signifie plutôt "beau temps pour la saison"


Perso, je n'aime pas trop "vacances au balcon", qui ne me parle pas du tout. Je trouve ça limite glauque en fait. J'imagine un couple de petits vieux qui comptent les voitures qui passent. Alors que le "staycation" implique de faire des activités près de chez soi (et donc, de sortir quand même de chez soi !).


> A holiday spent in one’s home country rather than abroad, or one spent at home and *involving day trips to local attractions.*


Sinon, encore entendu au JT aujourd'hui : "*vacances de proximité*", qui se comprend très bien et est vraiment utilisé, même si ce n'est pas aussi "funky" que "staycation" (mais parfois, il faut arrêter de vouloir faire trop original).


archijacq said:


> vacances de proximité, vacances près de chez soi


Cela me semble être ce qui se dit vraiment.


----------



## Nicomon

Je précise tout de même que dans mon vocabulaire,  « _vacances à Balconville_ »   et « _vacances au balcon »_ ne sont pas synonymes.

Le sens est bien  « _chez soi »  (at home) _et le même que « _vacances de proximité _» qui ne me viendrait pas spontanément.

Le contexte de Wanderlust - qui a réanimé ce vieux fil - correspond à cette partie de la définition citée par DP  : 





> A holiday spent in one’s home country rather than abroad


  Mais j'associe plutôt  _staycation _à celle-ci (qui est aussi celle de l'OP : 





> one spent at home and involving day trips to local attractions


 C'est dans ce cas que je dis :  _vacances à Balconville. _
Si je vais à Percé, à près de 1 000 km de Montréal - mais sans quitter la province - je ne suis plus à Balconville, et ce n'est pas une "_staycation_". 

Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu, mais j'ajoute pour info que *le GDT* suggère :_  vacances sédentaires. _


> Définition
> Vacances où l'on ne voyage pas et où l'on profite des attractions locales.


----------



## Nicomon

Lu : 


> Pratiquez le *staycation* ! C'est LA nouvelle tendance aux Etats-Unis qui arrive en France ! Stay pour rester et cation pour vacation donc vacances. En français nous pourrions le traduire par *« vacadom »,* vacances à domicile.
> 
> I am leaving in two minutes for my _*staycation*.  _Je pars dans deux minutes en _*vacanville*_.
> You know? _*Staycation*_, a vacation where you stay in town.  Mais si.  _*Vacanville*_, c'est des vacances en ville.


v_acadom_  et _vacanville _sont d'autres options... à prendre ou à laisser.  Je préfère la deuxième.

Mais en tant que québécoise, je continue de dire _vacances à Balconville_.


----------



## jekoh

Dans le Nord de la France on passe ses _vacances à Gardincourt._


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime ça.    Merci pour l'info, jekoh.


----------



## Nanon

En 2020, on a les _vaconfinées_...


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais dû y penser.


----------



## jetset

Il y a aussi ce synonyme, _homecation_. Concernant sa traduction, on dit également "rester sur place".


----------



## WannaBFluent

N'espérez pas être compris en disant "vacances à Balconville" par des français.
Personne ne dit ça... À part peut-être Jacky, l'étudiant en école de journalisme.


----------



## joelooc

Quitte à créer des néologismes pourquoi pas 'casanierrances' pour ''sédentaire en errance', ça me semble dans l'air vicié du temps.


----------



## Kecha

Je suis d'accord avec WannaBFluent, surtout qu'il n'y a mine de rien que 36% de gens en appartement en France (dont un tiers sans balcon), il y a donc statistiquement plus de chance que ça soit des "vacances à Jardinville".

A une époque il était fréquent de prendre le nom de sa ville et d'y accoler un élément qui "fait lieu de vacances" : xxx-plage, xxx-les-flôts-bleus, xxx-City ...
Bon, depuis Paris-Plage est arrivé et ça ne fonctionne plus vraiment.

Globalement, en France "vacances à la maison" est très fréquent (et ne signifie pas forcément qu'on ne sort pas de chez soi).


----------

